# تصنيع فلتر تصفية



## abu7rb (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أنا عندي مشروع مزرعة أسماك ماء عذب.
وعندي فلتر بسعة 6000 لتر ويقوم بفلترة الماء من الأملاح ويقوم بضبط الحمض لدي!!
ولكن المزرعه تكبر .. وبحاجة إلى فلتر جديد وهو مكلف 20 ألف ريال سعودي!!
وأريد من الاخوه لو كان هناك نصيحه منهم في عمل فلتر بنفسي يقوم بالغرض الكفايه خصوصاً بالأملاح والبي إتش

يعني موية البير عندي 3200 TDS
8.0 PH
GH 70

انا احتاج انزله الأملاح لاقل نسبة ممكنه!!:3:
والحمض إلى 7 أو 6 ونص
والعسر إلى 50 أو 60

هل ممكن اسوي لهم فلتر بنفسي يفي بالغرض؟؟ أو أحتاج إلى فلتر آخر ويصير أجيب 20000 لتر بقيمة 42 ألف ريال!!:80:

أرجو منكم الإفادة علماً بان الماء أحتاج اعدله فوري قبل مايدخل للسمك او في خلال وجود السمك داخله!!
وأهم شي الأملاح وانا اعرف إن البي إتش مسألته معقده شوي واحتاج لبوفر غالباً:81: وراح يعالج العسر والبي إتش..

انا سمعت عن وجود طريقة أقدر أسويها انا بنفسي عبارة عن فلتر بتصنيع طريقة DIY ويقوم بتخفيض نسبة الأملاح بنسبة كبيره


----------



## kadhim ali (31 أكتوبر 2010)

abu7rb قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> أنا عندي مشروع مزرعة أسماك ماء عذب.
> وعندي فلتر بسعة 6000 لتر ويقوم بفلترة الماء من الأملاح ويقوم بضبط الحمض لدي!!
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
اولا لم افهم لديك فلتر هل تقصد منظومة التنافذ العكسي او السوفتنر؟؟؟؟ وما علاقة الحامضية بالفلتر ارجو ارسال وصف للمنظومة التي لديك وانا على استعداد للمساعدة وانا بخدمتكم


----------



## abu7rb (1 نوفمبر 2010)

أولا جزاك الله خير على المشاركة

ثانياً انا كل اللي يهمني حالياً تنقيص نسبة الأملاح!!!
بمعنى ان الماء اللي جاي من البير أبي أسوي له فلتر تصنيعي أنا يقلل من نسبة الأملاح بأكبر قدر ممكن!!
هل الشي هذا ممكن؟؟

وبالنسبه للاحماض والسوفتنر هذي جانبيه!! فهل من الممكن أيضا عمل لها شيء بتصنيعي انا او تنصيع محلي أفوم به أيضاً يفي بالغرض؟؟
أنا أسأل من باب التوفير في المبالغ الطائله!!

حالياً أنا يوجد لدي فلتر واحد وهو يقوم بتعديل الماء لدي عدد 2 حوض!!
ولكن الأمر إتسع معي ولا أريد أن أشتري فلتر آخر . وأريد كل شيء يبقى على ماهو وأقوم بتصنيع فلتر بنفسي للأملاح الهائله وتصفيتها!!!


----------



## kadhim ali (4 نوفمبر 2010)

عملية تصنيع الفلتر كما تقول وهو الارجح الغشاء الازموزي لتقليل الاملاح صعبة ولكن ممكن تشتري الفلتر او الغشاء وتنصب مضخة وتعمل معالجة اولية للمياه هنا ممكن ولكن تصنيع الغشاء نفسه صعبه جدا جدا


----------

